# You might want to pass on that hot dog



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

> What's REALLY in your hotdog? You might never eat one again after watching this...




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2584242/Whats-REALLY-hotdog-You-never-eat-one-watching-this.html


----------



## Falcon (Mar 20, 2014)

Besides the hot dogs,  I watched some other things being made, hockey pucks, Zippo lighters etc.  I'm going to save this

and see how OTHER things are made. A VERY interesting site.  Thanks Gael.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2014)

We've known about the junk that goes into hot dogs for many, many years now.  We rarely eat hot dogs, but when we do, we buy natural all-beef hotdogs, which are nitrate/nitrite-free.  The brand we usually buy is Coleman.  My dog has been on medications for a long time now, and I use the Coleman hot dogs to get him to eat his larger pills.  I don't feed my pets junk either.  Glad you posted Gael, because many folks aren't aware.


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Besides the hot dogs,  I watched some other things being made, hockey pucks, Zippo lighters etc.  I'm going to save this
> 
> and see how OTHER things are made. A VERY interesting site.  Thanks Gael.



YW Falcon. Ignorance is not always bliss.:miserable:


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> We've known about the junk that goes into hot dogs for many, many years now.  We rarely eat hot dogs, but when we do, we buy natural all-beef hotdogs, which are nitrate/nitrite-free.  The brand we usually buy is Coleman.  My dog has been on medications for a long time now, and I use the Coleman hot dogs to get him to eat his larger pills.  I don't feed my pets junk either.  Glad you posted Gael, because many folks aren't aware.



YW. I won't touch them, and not big on sausages either to be honest. Too much room for the wrong things to be mixed into them.:eeew:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

I very rarely "enjoy" a dog but when I do I try not to think about it.  Have said before that if I thought about what I'm eating, where it's been and how it got to my mouth I would never eat anything ever again....


----------



## That Guy (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I very rarely "enjoy" a dog but when I do I try not to think about it.  Have said before that if I thought about what I'm eating, where it's been and how it got to my mouth I would never eat anything ever again....



Oh now, not everything is in that category. :noway:


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 20, 2014)

_That's disgusting i think i may pass on hot dogs from now on, i have steered away from sausages for years for the same reason the rubbish that's in them but never gave it a thought about Hot dogs, thanks Gael another bit of good info from you_:flowers:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gael said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2584242/Whats-REALLY-hotdog-You-never-eat-one-watching-this.html



Brats' aren't like hotdogs I hope.  I got hooked on them out camping, we bought those to take instead of BallParks.  Man that film grossed me:sosad:


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _That's disgusting i think i may pass on hot dogs from now on, i have steered away from sausages for years for the same reason the rubbish that's in them but never gave it a thought about Hot dogs, thanks Gael another bit of good info from you_:flowers:



YW Jill.:love_heart: Forewarned is forearmed I think.


----------



## Ruth (May 27, 2014)

I didn't want to watch the video but I have not eaten a hot dog in a very long time.


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2014)

Now That's News!


----------



## rkunsaw (May 27, 2014)

I don't eat hot dogs often but at least they don't have the anal glands like ice cream and Cadbury eggs.


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I don't eat hot dogs often but at least they don't have the anal glands like ice cream and Cadbury eggs.



We get the picture!
View attachment 7012


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 27, 2014)

I haven't eaten a hot dog since I was a teenager.


----------



## kcvet (May 27, 2014)

yeah once in awhile. not the hot dog fan i used to be


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2014)

Although...I can remember when, as a boy of 15 or so, going to the local fair the American Legion Post held.  At the hot dog booth...I can still close my eyes and smell those hot wieners on the fresh buns..I can still smell the mustard and onions on them! I can even hear them calling the Bingo numbers! WOW!  I still eat mine with mustard and onions!........The corn was pretty good too!


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2014)

View attachment 7038
Hot dog Killer!


----------

